# goat meat & bone question



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

for anyone who has ever fed goat, can you feed all the bones including leg bones, they weighed about 15-20 pounds a piece. And does fresh killed goat always smell stink


----------



## sizzledog (Jul 8, 2012)

I've heard that goat usually smells terrible. We had a source of goat lined up, but ended up having to cancel because we couldn't find anyone to process them for us. We were told that it stinks too much.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

probably means dogs will love it more. They say the stinkier something is, the more likely a dog will like it. They are all about smells. 

I have never fed goat so I can't answer. Sprocket should chime in! I know she has fed goat before. I feed deer legs with no issue but I have never seen a goat's leg so I am not sure. If in doubt, don't feed it.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Goat legs are fine to feed. Dogs love stinky meat


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

My beagle can get through goat ribs with no problem. Other goat bones, not sure, but she could probably get through neck bones. Leg bones would likely be just a "tear the meat off" meal.

I imagine your pits wouldn't have a problem with any goat bones however! I always try to grab goat meat when its on sale at the super market. It does have an odor to it, but my dog looovveeesss it.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I haven't fed the legs yet but figured worse case they would eat all the meat off like they do the deer bones. Also if it was a male they are stinky when in rut, mine was already skinned and headless and I didn't think it smelled too bad but the live males she had reeked. They just pee all over themselves.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

GoingPostal said:


> I haven't fed the legs yet but figured worse case they would eat all the meat off like they do the deer bones. Also if it was a male they are stinky when in rut, mine was already skinned and headless and I didn't think it smelled too bad but the live males she had reeked. They just pee all over themselves.


They did have a kinda barn yard pee ect smell, I know at least one of them was a male because in the bag with the livers where 2 other little suprises if you get my drift


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

twotonelover said:


> My beagle can get through goat ribs with no problem. Other goat bones, not sure, but she could probably get through neck bones. Leg bones would likely be just a "tear the meat off" meal.
> 
> I imagine your pits wouldn't have a problem with any goat bones however! I always try to grab goat meat when its on sale at the super market. It does have an odor to it, but my dog looovveeesss it.


 I am just a worry wort, they are old ladies and Macy has bad teeth, hell one fell out in her last tiff with Babs.. I give her necks and feet but not much else unless it is ground.... Not to metion that even after almost a year of feeding raw I have to hear my husbands concern about bones, germs ect.


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

I've been feeding goat legs to my two with no issues. And this goat was a lot bigger-- about 50 lbs.

The goat I just harvested really didn't smell that bad, as far as goats go. But he was very well cared for. Yes, this meat does have a very "distinct" scent all its own, but I really don't think it's that bad. I've smelled a lot worse things: feta cheese and liverwurst come to mind... The worst parts, I think, were the feet with the fur & hooves still on. They had an "odor" about them, but even so, I don't think it was so bad.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Rvent said:


> They did have a kinda barn yard pee ect smell, I know at least one of them was a male because in the bag with the livers where 2 other little suprises if you get my drift


My guys got some sheep balls last year when we had a boy lamb butchered, the dogs loved em.


----------

